# Native Access and kontakts intrusive upates



## novaburst (Sep 15, 2021)

Just a normal day until i turned on my machines to find out Kontakt is in demo mode and offering me to purchase it and, what it really is saying you will not be able to use it until you update giving no choice but to unwillingly update and pray and hope.

After the update i played back one of my tracks and thats when i find out some instruments are missing ok after about an hour deleting and reloading the instruments all was fine and the update appears to be good and or stable.

but its almost like a booby trap if you forget to log out of NA some how it prompts you to purchase and activate Kontakt and cant be activated until it updated
at this point i was thinking whats worse windows 10 or NA .

if you are in the middle of doing something this can be very intrusive and anoying i mean it does appear if you are not logged in to NA this prompt to update may not happen but at some point you will want to log in even to purchase something and then you nailed.

Come on guys @EvilDragon and NI whats up with that cant we just get a normal message on email or a notification to let us know an update is available like normal people do.

can this update structure be change to put the choice in our hands when to do, because it has a way of really messing around with what you are doing for real its not a joke , cant we have a tick box to say update automatically when one is available so we can tick or untick or a sign to say search for updates 

i think this would help plenty 

as it goes the update is ok 6.6.1 after spending half your life putting things right again after the update .

rant over


----------



## EvilDragon (Sep 15, 2021)

First time I hear that just turning on a computer would send Kontakt to demo mode. Something deeply fishy is happening on that computer of yours, I guess.

Also NA never installs updates automatically, to my knowledge. You always need to start the update manually, and you do get notified on available updates as soon as you open NA...


----------



## novaburst (Sep 16, 2021)

Its not an automatic update but renders Kontakt unusable as a full paid for, until updated,

Its happened twice to me if i dont remember to log out of NA, and also before i had a different machine and was on Windows 7 and using Kontakt 5 but each time it catches me off guard, if it happens again i will be sure to take an image to show a better understanding of it.


----------



## gamma-ut (Sep 16, 2021)

This doesn't sound like normal behaviour. At minimum, it sounds like a permissions issue with where Kontakt stores the licence data.

Do you only have Kontakt or are other NI instruments/plugins affected?


----------



## novaburst (Sep 16, 2021)

Sorry if there is some confusion, but it's not simply turning on the machine, you need to open Kontakt the you will get the demo mode and a prompt to activate,


----------



## rudi (Sep 16, 2021)

I have never come across that or heard of it happening before.
I don't think Kontakt itself has a "demo" mode, but some of the libraries you load into it do.
For clarification:

1) are you using Kontak Player (which is free) or the Full version?
2) do you get the "demo mode" when you first open Kontakt without loading any library? 
3) if it only happens when you load a library, which one is it?
4) what operating system are you using?


----------



## novaburst (Sep 16, 2021)

novaburst said:


> Just a normal day until i turned on my machines to find out Kontakt is in demo mode and offering me to purchase it and, what it really is saying you will not be able to use it until you update giving no choice but to unwillingly update and pray and hope.
> 
> After the update i played back one of my tracks and thats when i find out some instruments are missing ok after about an hour deleting and reloading the instruments all was fine and the update appears to be good and or stable.
> 
> ...


Haha yes yes hmm I think I understand what is going on, and I think I should be ranting at my self 

So firstly my apologies to @EvilDragon and the team for taking it on you all.

The night before I swapped around CPUs, I installed my server CPU for in my main machine and one for the server, this is the only thing that can make sense, 

Why I believe it this that coursed the prompt to activate as the same thing happen on the two machines 

I think I was blind sided as all I did when I completed the swapp was boot up and configure the bios, to make sure all was fine, so when I finally got around to opening kontakt I got this activation prompt. 

So apologies to all


----------



## Shad0wLandsUK (Sep 16, 2021)

Yes I would also say this has not happed to myself @novaburst 

However, once you mentioned that you have made a significant hardware change, it began to make sense

In Windows, as I have experienced myself, this can cause the OS to think it is now running on different hardware.
Hope this helps


----------



## EvilDragon (Sep 16, 2021)

Yes changing hardware will change the machine ID, which will throw your authorizations off.


----------



## novaburst (Sep 16, 2021)

rudi said:


> I have never come across that or heard of it happening before.
> I don't think Kontakt itself has a "demo" mode, but some of the libraries you load into it do.
> For clarification:
> 
> ...


I am on W10 it's the full version of kontakt its not an every day scenario but this would have been the first time I have made any significant changes to my system since upgrading to W10 so I think it was this that coursed Kontakt to prompt to activate and left it in demo mode by changing CPU,.

Needless to say all is working fine now I don't expect any issues as of now


----------



## novaburst (Sep 16, 2021)

Haha will note for next change


----------



## artmuz (Sep 16, 2021)

U know what!
I experienced the same today. 
I teach at a music conservatory and I'm using there a different account than mine at NI of course.
There were no hardware updates at the conservatory but today when I loaded a kontakt library (studio drummer) it was in demo mode even after we have used komplete on the same machine for many years.
I didn't had enough time today to chek what happened with native access and I will do next time I go there. But that was intriguing!
I'm not suspecting any NI updates but win10 update may sometimes mess-up authorization like those with best service engine.


----------



## EvilDragon (Sep 16, 2021)

Windows updates don't mess NI authorizations - but hardware changes can.


----------



## artmuz (Sep 16, 2021)

That's good to know, but for now our libraries are still in demo state (they were working fine until last week!)


----------



## EvilDragon (Sep 17, 2021)

Just running NA should re-authorize them IIRC.


----------



## novaburst (Sep 24, 2021)

Re authorize is ok for some in the Kontakt Library but for Native instrument VST plugins FX you may need to uninstall that plugin, along with all the DLL that may be scattered around in your drives and Folders then make sure you can not see that plugin inside your DAW or any host, if you can it means there is a DLL file hanging around some ware, it must be deleted, a reboot of your system may be required,

After that then go to N A and first add the serial number and let N A tell you what it is, then do a fresh install it will be like the first time and gets rid of *DEMO, BUY, ACTIVATE* that comes up when hardware has be changed or some other thing that that you was not aware of,

If you dont delete your dll files and uninstall the plugin some times you cant get rid of that notification logo

And as you well know you will not be able to save your settings in demo mode


----------



## artmuz (Sep 24, 2021)

Our conservatory's studio NI back in business!


----------



## CatComposer (Oct 5, 2021)

I'm in a similar mess with Kontakt right now.
About a month ago, I installed a new SSD and on that, I installed Windows,
then Native Access, then Kontakt, then all the libraries.
Everything went smoothly.
Now, a month later, everything switched to demo mode.
I opened Native Access and Kontakt was not to be found.
So I had to re-enter the serial number.
This made Kontakt appear, so I tried to install it but it got stuck installing.

Then I read this thread, and so uninstalled Kontakt (which removed the .dll file),
rebooted, then tried to reinstall. But the same result.
Then I uninstalled Native Access and Kontakt, reinstalled. Same result.

Here is what I'm stuck with:





I have waited an hour - no change.
Turned off antivirus - no change.

What should I do?


----------



## novaburst (Oct 5, 2021)

Sseltenrych said:


> I'm in a similar mess with Kontakt right now.
> About a month ago, I installed a new SSD and on that, I installed Windows,
> then Native Access, then Kontakt, then all the libraries.
> Everything went smoothly.
> ...


this is strange a bit out of the blue, inside your host DAW can you see any N I fx or plugins, if so just search for the dll file and delete it there just maybe more of the same file some where,

Try starting with one plugin at a time when installing just to see how it goes and not all together,

not sure what's wrong with Kontakt you should at least get stand alone, then you may need to drag or copy the dll of kontakt to your VST folder 

With me it was a hardware change (CPU) that knocked kontakt into demo mode, then realized that some of the N I plugins FX were also in demo mode even after getting kontakt up and running,

deleting and installing the plugins that were in demo mode did not work for me but when deleting the dll file and plugin and re-entering the licence all the full versions came back, after install 

But all of this was after a hardware change.

i have not experienced any software change that can knock Kontakt into demo mode,


----------



## CatComposer (Oct 5, 2021)

novaburst said:


> this is strange a bit out of the blue, inside your host DAW can you see any N I fx or plugins, if so just search for the dll file and delete it there just maybe more of the same file some where,
> 
> Try starting with one plugin at a time when installing just to see how it goes and not all together,
> 
> ...


I have plenty of NI VST plugins - not FX, but Virtual instruments.
So just delete the .dll files of those?
I don't need to uninstall them?


----------



## CatComposer (Oct 5, 2021)

Sseltenrych said:


> I have plenty of NI VST plugins - not FX, but Virtual instruments.
> So just delete the .dll files of those?
> I don't need to uninstall them?


I have just checked and these instruments don't have .dll files.
The only thing I can do is uninstall them from within Native Access.


----------

